# How much to sell mini rex babies for?



## cranberrycreekfarm (May 9, 2011)

I have 2 does that will be due in a few weeks. 

One is a tortoise mini doe and a black buck, other is a Blue eyed white ( pedigreed) doe with a black buck known to create broken colors. 

How much do I ask for them? Thanks!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 9, 2011)

I don't know what area you are in but I always check out craigslist for comparison before I get set on a price.  Mine are not pedigreed, but usually go for $10-$12 (I'm in Kansas). I try to stick to a price that falls in the middle of what is out there, it helps to keep us all in business.  There is always going to be that one person that will sell them for dirt cheap, but then I'll question the quality or care.  My rabbits are VERY well taken care of, but useually if I add up the cost in feed and/or cage repairs for that particular litter plus mom then divide that by total number of sell-able kits it will equal about that much, with a small profit.  This system seems to work for me.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dewey (May 9, 2011)

Around here, quality pedigree go for about $40+, and about half that and less otherwise.


----------

